# VIPER CE0890 Fob



## 4SVH (Jul 5, 2021)

Good Day to All,

I recently got the Viper CE0890 fob to replace an old one. The concern I have is that when I unlock the car, it only unlocks the driver's side door. Is that a new feature or can it be programmed to open all doors like most fobs do?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Thread moved from Community Help Forum.


----------

